# 2006er Rockies online!!!



## Coffeemug (11. September 2005)

...bei bikeaction!


----------



## blaubaer (11. September 2005)

schon seit letzter woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffeemug (11. September 2005)

...ach Gott...
Da will man einmal was Gutes tun  

Was haltet ihr von den paintjobs?
Es wird bunter


----------



## Catsoft (12. September 2005)

Der 2006er Katalog ist klasse!!!


----------



## blaubaer (12. September 2005)

Coffeemug schrieb:
			
		

> ...ach Gott...
> Da will man einmal was Gutes tun



den Link  hättest auch noch dazumachen können, dann wärs perfekt gewesen   



			
				Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Der 2006er Katalog ist klasse!!!



den hab noch nicht gesehen ! noch besser als letztes jahr ??


----------



## Catsoft (12. September 2005)

Find ich schon. Geprägtes Logo und die Firmengeschichte, die Mitarbeiter und Modelle...     Ich finds klasse auch wenn ich mich an einige Farben (ich sag nur Grasshüpfergrün und Citrus (sieht aus wie das alte Element ;-)) erst gewöhnen muß..


----------

